# First and last SUNDAY QUIZ ?



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hello all


Well  my attempt at a Fri quiz  was  a mistake,  I think BB has beaten me ! lol

I  was  thinking of a SUNDAY  First  and last Sunday of  each month ? Say  8pm? 

Will be there, just incase.Please  let me know what ya think?

Luv  Sue


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Sue sounds like a good idea. Sunday eves are always quiet


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Does that mean this Sunday   Or in a few weeks time?

Sunday nights are usually good for me.

Love,
Jen
xxxx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Custard.

Yes  This  Sunday 8th  then  Sunday 29th  July . 8pm .

Please  spread the  word  as much a s poss,?  


Brownowl

Yeh too true 



Would  anyone  score  for me ?  Pretty please  ?  

If I can get a few  people to consider  scoring,  on and off.  There's  be plenty of  cover. 

Its the only thing that worries me,  when doing a quiz.

Luv  Sue


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I would enjoy an extra quiz, though may not make one tomorrow. If no-one else volunteers I'll try my hand at scoring.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I would have enjoyed the Friday quiz if there was a thread or post to remind me!!!!  (I am a bit of a sieve-head!

Sorry - at the moment Sunday isn't good for me.  But I can still get my fix by tormenting people on Tuesdays!   

Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Scores of the  First   SUnday  Quiz  - 8th  july  

31    daviesse  - THE  WINNER!          (has asked  for  some of her bubbles to be shared  with everyone tonight , how lovely!  )

21    harrysGal and  JOINT SECOND !
21    suedulux        JOINTSECOND
        (quiz master ,
timer and scorer !) 

20  BG2007

15  chally85

9    sarah.j

4    katedoll

1    wishing4miricle


Thanks  for  coming ladies, I really enjoyed myself!  

next  Sunday  quiz     29th  July 8PM  in the games room   

Hope to have a scorer to help me next time  .  

Thanks  for ya patience  

loads  of love  and baby dust  to all!     

Sue  (suedulux)


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sounds like a different bunch of people quizzing on Sundays!  Sounds like you had a great time!

Sue


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sue,

Sorry hadn't seen this. I'm afraid Sundays aren't usually good for me but I'll try and remember to pop in if I'm at home in the future.

Sounds like you had a good might and a good turn out.

Maz x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

OK SCORES FOR TONITES QUIZ AS FOLLOWS..............

MARIA CHRISTINA......................41
SUEDULUX................................21
DAVIESSE.................................18
HARRYSGAL...............................17
CLARE_W..................................16
LEAPFROG.................................14
BOTTLEOFWATER.......................12
LOUJ.........................................9
SHELLYJ....................................7
ELMOELEVEN..............................4
LINDALODGE..............................1
JUMP........................................1

WELL DONE EVERYONE

KATE XX​


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Scores for  the 'one off  friday quiz'


The winner  Penelope Positive  19
                katedoll                16
                jooles0                  11
                elmoeleven            9
                suedulux                9
                elvis2003              8
                Ezme                    4
                wishing4amiricle      1


lluv  Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya QUIZ TIME AGAIN YAY!    

Sunday quiz this Sunday 29th July 8pm In the Games Room 

Dizzy is doing some Harry Potter Quizzes in August ?? Watch this space ? 

Luv Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

July 29th Quiz scores as follows: 
  

The winner ! - Chunkymonkeyuk 27 points
 Close second - Charlies Mum (beaker) 26 points
 'The sly ones'  Quiz Master Sudulux /  Scorer Caz 18 points
 late starter but soon caught up  kamac80 16 points
bottleofwater 15 points
elmoeleven 14 points
keepinghope 8 points
idril3030 7 points
Shellyj 6 points
Flower99 2 points.

Thanks for joining in ladies. Watch the calender , for next quiz. Might be some Harry Potter Quizzes with Dizzy next month 

Luv Sue

Only Charlies Mum and kamac80 say they preferred credits to bubbles.
Kamac said she wanted to donate hers to Beaker


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Well done chunkeymonkeyuk!! And beaker for a close second!

Just think if i had been there on time! LOL

Thanks sue and Caz i had a real good laugh

Kate xx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Next Sunday quiz 5th July in the games room    

 Harry Potter quizes With Dizzi Squirrel   
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=104820.0


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Kamac80 said:


> Just think if i had been there on time! LOL


Teach ya to be late  

Thanks - twas great fun


----------



## chunkymonkeyuk (Feb 15, 2006)

OMG.. can't believe I won the quiz!!!!  Didn't realise I'd done that well!!  Close call beaker and kamac.. i'm sure you'll get me next time!!!

Jo xx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

QUIZ TODAY 5TH AUGUST

8PM GAMES ROOM  

ANY SCORERS AVAILABLE?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

FIRST PLACE - WRACKGODIN 48 POINTS

SECOND PLACE - LOUJ 32 POINTS

THIRD PLACE - DANNI29 30 POINTS

FOURTH PLACE - BOTTLEOFWATER 26 POINTS
FIFTH PLACE - SARAH30 24 POINTS
JOINT SIXTH PLACE - CLC GIRLY & SUEDULUX AND ME! 21 POINTS
SEVENTH PLACE - EZME 20 POINTS
EIGHT PLACE - BOOYGIRL 10 POINTS
NINTH PLACE - SHARRY 9 POINTS
TENTH PLACE - EBONIE 8 POINTS
ELEVENTH PLACE - HUGS 5 POINTS
TWELTH PLACE - CHUNKY MONKEY 4 POINTS


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't believe it, great quiz, thank you very much Suzie and Suedulux.

Louj x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Suzie

Thats  great,  thanks  soooo grateful that you scored    You're a life saver 


Luv Sue


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks for the fab quiz, still don't know who sandra thom is. probably never will, but alas knew she sang something about a punk rocker. SO thanks sue and suizie


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

i forgot to check scores last night  

OH MY GOD I CAME 3RD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

Thanks for a great quiz, it was fun

love Danni x x


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

danni29 said:


> i forgot to check scores last night
> 
> OH MY GOD I CAME 3RD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I was robbed lol


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

i'll be last next week dont worry


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Wow time flies when ya having tx ! lol

Quiz tonight 8pm in the games room  

Hope to see ya there 

Luv Sue


----------



## Credit Monster (Jun 21, 2007)

Tonights winner gets 5000 credits if they are a charter member and 10000 bubbles for non charter!

x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Oh well how excting ! 

So here's the scores for last nights quiz  [/size]

Joint winners daviesse ..........19 
(plus another 19 donated by bib, who will still recieve her own points too! )
bib ..................19


second Angel10.............15 (credits requested) 
magsandemma...........14
kik2u.................12
wicklow..............10
suedulux..............6
elmoeleven...........5

Thanks to everyone for taking part 

Luv Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry everyone that I couldn't join in - and sorry that my trip to the chatroom was so short!  My back was killing me, and even today it is too painful to sit upright to eat.  Hope that you all had a great time!  I am just resting so hopefully I will be able to go back to school on Wednesday.

Better get back to bed!

Love and hugs

Sue


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

credits and bubbles given


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Ta hon,  I  can see the bubbles  for daviesse ,  but there are no extra credits  showing on the profile  for bib ?
Do the credits  show overnight or  something?

Luv  Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Sunday Quiz This Sunday 2nd Sept 8 PM

Games Room  

Everyone welcome

Luv Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

QUIZ TONIGHT ! 

8 PM 

Games Room


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Quiz scores for 2nd Sept  

The winner wraakgodin.. 35 !!!!

second Angel 10......18
 
daviesse.......16

HarrysGal.......16

tatty.............15

danni29..........13

LizzyM............12

caz24..............9

louJ..................8

elvis2003 ..........6

tiggymj8...........5

Sorry about the , 'no talking in between' rule. But Its a struggle for me to score, time and do the questions , if there are more than 5-6 people  I promise to try and find a scorer for the next time 

Luv Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

No probs Sue - we appreciate all the effort that you put into the quizzes!

Sue


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

thanks sue xx


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

Thanx Sue for a great quiz, and the support given in the snug    
love sarah xx


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

thanks sue really i enjoyed it and i hada real giggle lol will look out for the next one x

caz x


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Its quiz time again Sunday 30th Sept  
8pm in the games room

here's hoping Kitten1 can score  again 

Same rules apply ' not talking after the answer is given, till the scorer says 'TA' 

Luv sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Sorry , this was posted on the Tuesday Quizz thread lol

Ok, tonight's scores on the doors are:
Winner: Wraakgodin with a HUGE 46 points!!!
Runner up: tatty with a healthy 34 points!!! 

The rest:
bottleofwater with a good 26 points.
Angel10 with a modest 19 points.
gogo with a cute 16 points.
suedulux and kitten1 share a fabulous 12 points!! Woohoo!! 
caz24 enjoys a fun 9 points.
And, last but by no means least, Wicklow gets a grand total of 2 points for joining us!!!

Hope to see you all again next week!! Same time, same place!!

kitten1 and suedulux xxxxx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Its quiz time again Sunday 7th Oct      

8pm in the games room   

here's hoping Kitten1 can score as usual (she's so good at it )     

Same rules apply ' not talking after the answer is given, till the scorer says 'TA'  

Luv sue


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok ladies!! 

Here are tonights scores:

The Winner:          gogo with 50!! 
The Runner up:      kiki2u with 31!!  
The Rest:              magsandemma with 22!!  
                          gbnut with 15!!  
                          suedulux and kitten1 with 12!!  
                          Want2beamummy with 3!!  
                          carol548 with 2!!  
                          kara76 with 1!!  
                          Wicklow with 1!!  

See ya all next week!!

Mandy xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I thought it was only the first and last Sunday!  Sorry I missed it, I saw the post where Sue announced it, but I forgot by Sunday!  I would have been there, better than watching Top Gear!!!

Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Sunday 31st October is the last Sunday of the month sooooooooooooo  

Its quiz time again lol  

8.15 in the garden  

Same rules apply ' no talking after the answer is given, till the scorer says 'TA' 

See ya there ! 

Kitten1 will hopefully score for us again cos she's sooo good at it    

luv sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

BUMP!


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

*Hi Everyone

Here are the scores for todays quiz

The winner is:

Wraakgoblin 52

The Runner up is:

[email protected] 28

And the rest :

Princesskas 25
danni29 25
Kiki2u 23
Magsandemma 18
Aquaem21 17
bottleofwater 10
Suedulux 10
Brownowl23 10
Shellyj 3
Tcardy 2

See you next week

Chris  *


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Thank you sooo much to brownowl23 for scoring !

Extra 10 bubbles for my scorers 

luv sue

If anyone want reminders for the quizes, just click 'notify ' ( at the top right of the thread and it will automatically update you


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

First Sunday of the month 4th Nov

It's ................... quiz time again !

8.15 in the games room !

See ya there !

Luv Sue  

Ps anyone available for scoring?


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

You can't tell me on Friday and expect me to still remember on Sunday, Sue!!!  

Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

First Sunday of the month 4th Nov

It's ................... quiz time again !

8.15 in the games room !

Same rules apply ' no talking after the answer is given, till the scorer says 'TA' 
See ya there !

Luv Sue  

Ps anyone available for scoring? (brownowl23 may be available , twins allowing lol )
PPS hope this reminder isn't still too early for ya to remember WraakGoblin   (have ya been doing ya food list ?  )


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I will have to ask DH to remind me Sue!!!  

Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya

Here's the score's for Sundays Quiz

The winner ! .......................Wraakgodin 47
Second place.............................. gbnut 24

And the rest of us lol ..........

magsandemma ....................17
kermit2401 ........................16
onik ..................................15
suedulux ...........................15 (plus 10 for scoring) 
gogo & princesskas ............ 12
CathB .............................. 5 (late arrival )
Teresas ......................... 3
Deborah1996 -------------- 3 (left early)

A huge thanks to Oink for coming to my rescue 
and scoring. She did a stirling job , with her uterus
trying to sabotage her 

Luv Sue


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

hi looking 4ward to quiz this tues!! xxx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Quiz (today!)   

In the games room 8.15pm 

Tell a friend ? 

But don't tell them if they're cleverer than you?  

Usual rules apply . Please no speaking after the answer is given, until ya see the scorer say 'TA' . 
Cos the screen moves up! And scores may be lost  and we woudn't like that eh?  
Luv sue  

Anyone available for scoring tonight ? Pretty please?

Luv sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I could score if you are really stuck Sue.

Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Ta  for the offer . brownowl has  said  she can do it , but if the twins 'erupt'  it  will be  good to  know there's a back up  


Thanks  for that ,  see ya  in there  

Luv  sue


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

the scores are

the winner

wraakgoblin - 36

runner up

Dolphin17 16

the rest of us

tatty 15
Lara1 15
crazykate 14
Suedulux 12
brownowl23 12 +10 for scoring
Louj 9
shellj 7
Paula07 6
izzy1971 6
Jooles0 5
gogo 3
hbroadie 3
beaker 3

see you next time

Chris


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

[size=13pt]Its The First Sunday of the month

So its quiz night

8.15pm in the Games Room

see ya there [/size]

luv sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Heres tonights scores  
The Winner ! 
dolphin17 28
Second ..
Izzy1971 22

and the rest of us ! lol
tatty 13
Lara1 11
Suedulux 9 + 10 for questions 
C0nfused 9 + 10 for scoring 
LottieG 9
paula07 8
sallyanne1 8
gbnut 6
magsandemma 4
brownowl23 3
tcardy 1
harrysGal 1

Thans for joining in !

Its just for fun, and to help forget about Tx for a while


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Brilliant fun! thanks Suedulux & C0nfused!! FF is making this part of my life sooooooooooooo much more bearable!
have a good week ladies L.O.L LottieG XXXXXX


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya 

It  seems  the only member  who thought there  was a quiz  tonight  was  danni29!  I  am soorry  there  wasnt one ... even though I'd  put it on the calender . 

Once  we're into the new  year,  things  should be back to normal .

Have a great  new  year  

Luv  Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Sorry I didnt make the quiz Sunday night . I've not been well, and havnt been keeping up on what day it is lately .

I'll try and get _ cover for the quiz tomorrow _ 
Luv Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Sunday Quiz 

Tonight

8.15PM Games Room

Hope to see ya there   

(Brownowl23 , any chance you could score for me tonight? )

Luv Sue


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello!
Hope you are feeling better now Sue...
I will try to make it later - but have been feeling V tired and been going to bed as early as 8!!
Have fun! Hope to join you...
LottieG XXX


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

The Scores For Tonight -

The Winner - Carole 41,
Second - CrazyKate 25, 
And the rest 
Tatty 30, 
Gogo 28, 
Leylaymay 36, plus 10 points for the scorer (aka MR Leylamay)
Future Mummy 11,

A massive thanks to MR Leylamay who earns an extra 10 points for scoring ( its the law lol )


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

[fly]First Sunday Of The Month  [/fly]

[size=15pt]Must be Quiz Time 

Tonight 8.15 Games Room

Tell ya friends?

See ya there

Luv Sue


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

The  Scores For Tonight  - 

The Winner  -  Kamac80 - 34,
Second    -      angel10 - 27, 
And  the  rest 
Crazykate - 26
Dolphin17 - 26
danni29 - 25
Magsandemma - 24
Leylamay - 21
Babeno2 - 16
Cathy2 - 15
Tatty - 10
Elvis2003 - 6
Suedulux - 3 plus 10 for Quizmaster
Brownowl23 - 3 plus 10 for scoring

See you all on tuesday for the next quiz

Chris


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

WOW!!! My lovely DP won the quiz for me!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

*Just to let you know that I will be hosting the quiz this Sunday at 8.15pm in the Chat Room.

Everyone is welcome - come and have some fun, have a giggle and earn some bubbles.

Spot bubble prizes will be awarded too  and dont worry if you want to keep your bubbles on a 7 or want to keep your number as it is - we wont do anything you dont want us to 

Its our little bit of time out where we leave all our worries behind and just have an hour or so of pure fun fun fun!!!

Dont worry if you havent played before - rules can be explained on the night (like you adhere to them anyway if I remember rightly   ) but if anyone wants any info before then just pm me.

Make sure youve got yourself a little drinkie and some choccy 

Look forward to seeing you!

Love

Debs xxx

    ​*


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=130450.msg1932009#new


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

See you at 8.15

Unless Dancing on Ice is on . . . . .

~Dizzi~


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

*Don't forget to bring your cashew nuts and M & M's for the scorer please (that would be moi!) 

Come on in and enjoy the fun!*    *and earn yourself some bubbles!    *​


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

and dont worry about dancing on ice ...... as im sure we will have a running commentry from someone - as I need it too!!!


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)




----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhhh see my fingers


----------



## gbnut (Aug 4, 2006)

Hope to see you all there

Have not been around much of late so be gentle with me!!!!!!!

Susan x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Missed it sorry


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ben franklin


----------



## MandyL (Dec 21, 2007)

bejamin franklin


----------



## gbnut (Aug 4, 2006)

franklin


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Franklin benjaimin


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

Mr Franklin

DH says - doc brown - back to the future!!


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Benjamin Franklin

Louj x


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Here's the scores for tonight's quiz.  ​
  DOLPHIN 26 POINTS  

 SUZIE 25 POINTS 

 MANDYL 22 POINTS 

LOUJ 19 POINTS 
DANNI29 12 POINTS 
SARAH30 12 POINTS 
MAGSANDEMMA 9 POINTS 
CRAZYKATE 9 POINTS 
DEBS 8 POINTS 
MRS CHAOS 8 POINTS 
GBNUT 7 POINTS 
CATHY2 6 POINTS 
KITTEN1 5 POINTS 
SALLYANNE1 3 POINTS 
CRAZYKATES_DH 2 POINTS 
BROWNOWL 2 POINTS 
GOGO 1 POINT 
SHELLEYJ 1 POINT 
LIZZYM 1 POINT 
BABENO2 1 POINT ​
Thanks to everyone who came to the quiz, a special thank you to Debs! It was lovely to see you in the quizmaster's seat again hun 

Bubbles will be blown as soon as Debs has enough puff ​


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

I have blown nearly all the bubbles  

There are some of you I cant find on the list so maybe we havent captured your user name 100%    If you pm me I will sort your bubbles out for you  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Rules Reminder 

 First correct answer recieves 3 points, all others 1 point within the time limit.
 and what to points make?.....BUBBLES (or credits )     

 Please no speaking after the answer is given , until the scorer says 'TA' 
so that no correct answers are missed ? (cos it moves the screen up )

everyone in their little black dresses/suits . (black text) please 
Scorer and quiz master in red  so we stand out lol     

 and finally .......... please no tx talk , quizzes are a non tx chat area, to give us all a break from it all   

Thanks for listening and 

luv Sue


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

8.15 in the Games Room

See You There !

luv Sue


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry Sue & Ladies! not going to stay in for the Quizz tonight - back to work tomorrow and gettting an early night - up at 6am! Boo!

Love to all 
LottieG XXX
HAVE FUN


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

OK Girls a good quiz tonight wont you agree

The winner was

Magsandemma with 32

runner up was Tatty and Doplhin 17 with 24

The rest of us were as follows

Danni29              23
Leylamay            22
Suedulux and brownowl23    18 and 10 for scoring and quizmaster
Lizzym              14
Sharonotomos    13
Shellyj                10
Cathy2                8
Louj                    8
C0nfused              8
sarah30              7
Broatchy              5
Poopy                  4
pasha01              1
Mooer                  1


See you all next time


----------



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi  not sure  if there  will be a quiz  tonight .

As I'm on hiatus ( taking a break  from being a mod , while  on  my 2ww    )

Hope  thre  will be some  cover  for  a quiz  , luv  sue


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Sorry - I forgot to mention this but there will not be a quiz tonight.

I will let you know when the next one will be as soon as I can.

Love

Debs xxx


----------

